# Affordable effective LED lights



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

I need to light up my 120 6 foot tank and 4 40 breeders. Want to do led. Have some old light covers that hold floerescent lights. Want to empty them out and line with LEDS. Anybody give me links to some affordable good lights, strips?? Thankyou very much. GOOD DAY


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Just search for "LED Strip" in either eBay or Amazon dot com and you'll see tons of them pop up. Look for what make sense to you and how you plan to do it. Good luck!
Joe.


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

This site isnt as busy as it used to be. Was hoping sombody would have something really cool and affordable with aspecific place or name of light. hmmmmm  :-?


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have these, and they are very bright on a 55gal
5M-SMD-RGB-5050-Waterproof-Strip-light-300-LED-44-Key-IR-Remote-12V-5A-power


----------



## Greg5OH (Aug 14, 2015)

i got a 72" beamworks 6500K light for 98 buck son ebay brand new. Cant beat that! the 40g will be even cheaper


----------



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

So I have seen my method on DIY King on youtube but essentially all it is, would be a strip of LED Lights from ebay roughly $25 and Roof Gutters, cut the gutter to your tank size, buy two end caps for the gutter and attach a strip of the LED strip lights underneath the gutter and there you have it. The LED Lights should roughly do about 4 or 5 lights depending on your tank sizes. and the gutters are cheap you could probably get 2 or 3 lights from a 10ft gutter strip.
hope this helps.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

There are also LED light tubes to replace flourescents. You remove the ballasts and use the fixtures to hold the tubes.


----------

